# Umwandlung von Millisekunden in hh:mm:ss



## duermer (17. August 2004)

Hi,

Hab wiedermal en Problem und zwar hab ich den Unterschied zweier Zeitangaben berechnet, und haben diesen jetzt in einer long variable als Millisekunden.

Jetzt will ich aber die Millisekunden so umwandeln, dass ich die Stunden, Minuten und Sekunden sehe, weil Millisekunden sind ja nicht gerade ausschlag gräftig.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Patrick Hennig


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. August 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe:


```
import java.text.DateFormat;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Date;

public class TimeTest {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Date d = new Date(System.currentTimeMillis());
		DateFormat df = SimpleDateFormat.getTimeInstance(DateFormat.MEDIUM);
		System.out.println(df.format(d));
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## squeaker (18. August 2004)

oder per Hand.

Stunden: time/(1000*60*60)
Minuten: (time-stunden*1000*60*60)/(1000*60)
Sekunden: (time-stunden*1000*60*60-minuten*1000*60)/10000


----------



## Christian Fein (18. August 2004)

Oder dritte möglichkeit per Hand


```
Calendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
cal.setTime(mytimestamp);
String calStr = new StringBuffer().append(cal.get(Calendar.DATE))
     .append(":").append(cal.get(Calendar.MONTH+1)).append(":")
     .append(cal.get(Calendar.YEAR));
```


----------

